# MLB Thread



## LarksTongues (Apr 2, 2007)

With the baseball season now under way, discuss what you think of your team's chances this year or make any predictions about how you think the season will go.

Being so close to Toronto, I naturally cheer for my Blue Jays. We've lost some guys from last year and added some others (Frank Thomas, Tomo Ohka, Matt Stairs, among others). Overall though the team is very similar. Some keys to the season for the Blue Jays include Frank Thomas putting up similar totals to last year's comeback and for solid starting pitching from the 4th and 5th starters (both Ohka and Towers, who is coming off a terrible year, showed promise in the spring).

Toronto 5, Detroit 3 over 10 innings
1-0 so far, but one game means nothing at this point.


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2007)

Stickied.


----------



## Rick (Apr 12, 2007)

The Rangers will suck without decent pitching. As usual. 

Thanks for trading John Danks, idiots.


----------



## Leon (Apr 12, 2007)

i watched my Reds get beat-up by the (newly red?) Diamondbacks the other day. we got a decent team this year, but man, we blew chance after chance.


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm not even really a baseball fan, but MAN do I like watching the Yankees lose.


----------



## garcia3441 (Apr 29, 2007)

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news;_y...=ap-cardinals-hancockkilled&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## drelo (May 24, 2007)

Finally the Yankees won a damn series  

*hides from Chris*


----------



## MetalMike (May 29, 2007)

Go Yankees! 

[action=MetalMike]hides in the corner as the Yanks tie for last place.[/action]


----------



## drelo (May 31, 2007)

I still think that the Yankees can turn their season around and at least win the wildcard. I'm just waiting for A-Rod to get into a terrible slump because of all of the shit he has brought upon himself.


----------



## Rick (May 31, 2007)

I still think the Rangers will finish dead last, end up with the #1 pick in the draft, and still find a way to fuck it all up.


----------



## MetalMike (Jun 4, 2007)

ARod FTW!


----------



## drelo (Jun 9, 2007)

Clemens looked sharp as the game went on today. I hope the Yankees can continue to win like they have been lately.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 8, 2007)

Detroit infielder Neifi Perez suspended 25 games for a failed drug test.

Tigers INF Perez suspended for 25 games - MLB - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## playstopause (Jul 8, 2007)

Russell Martin FTW!!!!!!!!

Starting catcher for the National at the all-star game.

Russell Martin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jason (Sep 11, 2007)

The Official Site of Major League Baseball: News: Major League Baseball News


----------



## Jason (Oct 29, 2007)

The Official Site of Major League Baseball: News: Major League Baseball News

Edgar renta-wreck traded to tigers


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 4, 2007)

Cabrera, Willis dealt to Tigers - MLB - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Jason (Dec 5, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> Cabrera, Willis dealt to Tigers - MLB - Yahoo! Sports



The Official Site of Major League Baseball: News: Baseball Perspectives

 Big deal for the tigers


----------



## Jason (Dec 6, 2007)

The Official Site of Major League Baseball: News: Major League Baseball News

Andr*u*w Jones and dodgers come to a deal..


----------



## Jason (Dec 6, 2007)

Tony La Russa Goes Off on Scott Rolen - FanHouse - AOL Sports Blog
Larussa blast rolen..


----------



## Jason (Dec 8, 2007)

The Official Site of Boston Red Sox: News: Boston Red Sox News

Gagne likely gone from Redsox


----------



## Jason (Dec 8, 2007)

The Official Site of Major League Baseball: News: Major League Baseball News

Inge wants out of Detroit..


----------



## Jason (Dec 12, 2007)

The Official Site of Major League Baseball: News: Major League Baseball News

Rowand cashes in with Giants


----------



## Jason (Dec 12, 2007)

The Official Site of Major League Baseball: News: Major League Baseball News

Tejada to Astros for 5 players..


----------



## Jason (Dec 12, 2007)

The Official Site of Major League Baseball: News: Major League Baseball News

Andr*u*w Jones to Dodgers


----------



## Jason (Feb 3, 2008)

The Official Site of The Boston Red Sox: News: Boston Red Sox News

 Fucking Sean Casey..Sucks hinske is likely gone..


----------



## Jason (Feb 3, 2008)

The Official Site of Major League Baseball: News: Major League Baseball News

Its official Santana to mets.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Feb 20, 2008)

Jason said:


> The Official Site of Major League Baseball: News: Major League Baseball News
> 
> Rowand cashes in with Giants




I really wanted the white sox to get him back.


----------



## King_nothing621 (Feb 21, 2008)

So who here thinks the rockies are going to get lucky again and actually look like a team. I think they're going to play all season like they did in the world series...horribly. But I have been wrong before


----------



## Jason (Feb 22, 2008)

The Official Site of Major League Baseball: News: Marlins&#039; ballpark plan approved

Marlins FINALLY getting a new stadium.


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 2, 2008)

what the hell is this crap?

a-rod can stick it

A-Rod could pay Marlins' salaries, still have $6 million left - Big League ... - MLB - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Blood Tempest (Apr 16, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> what the hell is this crap?
> 
> a-rod can stick it
> 
> A-Rod could pay Marlins' salaries, still have $6 million left - Big League ... - MLB - Yahoo! Sports



That makes me sick. 

GO WHITE SOX!!!


----------



## B Lopez (May 15, 2008)

Ken Griffey pays off his debts with thousands of pennies - Big League Stew - MLB - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Jason (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Nerina (Jun 6, 2008)

Jason said:


>




You know how much that mo fo is earning to stand out on that field? I'd be dancin too if that was me..........


----------



## Jason (Aug 12, 2008)

Sox add an arm, obtain Byrd from Tribe | redsox.com: News


Paul Byrd to the Redsox


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 6, 2008)

Good going 

Lou Piniella sets out for Cincinnati, ends up near Pittsburgh - Big League ... - MLB - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Jason (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## SerratedSkies (Oct 22, 2009)

How about them fuckin' Yankees?


----------

